# Vietnamese navy pilots learning to fly Viking Air Twin Otters in Victoria, BC



## Privateer (11 Jul 2013)

I hadn't heard of this before:



> Vietnamese navy officers earn their wings in Victoria, B.C.
> Vietnamese Navy needed help training pilots to fly Twin Otter aircraft



...

"Eight Vietnamese navy officers earned their wings in a special graduation ceremony in Sidney, B.C., earlier this week — the only program of its kind in Canada.

The Vietnamese Navy recently purchased six Twin Otter aircraft from Viking Air and needed help teaching their officers how to fly the planes."

...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/07/11/bc-vietnamese-navy.html


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2013)

Pics of their pilot training in BC from another forum:



			
				alikoth said:
			
		

> More pics about DHC-6. We will receive all 6 aircrafts in this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

Interesting.  And there are something like 200 Chinese pilots training in Fredericton to fly the old crop dusting planes there.  Interesting indeed.


----------

